# *** ABF Serpentine Belt Conversion KITS & T6061 Lightened Pulley's ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! ****

***** 
THIS THREAD IS NOT OLD - JUST RECYCLED!!! SAVE WEBSPACE!!!
*****
***** 
THE NEW SERPENTINE BELT FAQ IN THE MKI GOLF / JETTA FORUM - COMING SOON!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4271424
*****
*PLEASE SELECT THE PACKAGE YOU WANT WHEN ORDERING.ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING & PAYPAL FEES.PAYMENT CAN BE MADE TO SALES[at]INAENGINEERING[dot]COM via PAYPAL.*
The ABF Adjustable alternator set up has been sought after by many individuals. With some fervent searching and development work, sourcing the parts for the 16v enthusiast just became a lot easier and now with lightened pulleys to really accentuate your engine bay.
















*What is the ABF alternator conversion? *
As seen in the image above it is an adjustable serpentine belt set up that eliminates the need to use tensioners and positions the alternator low enough to clear ITB's (Individual throttle bodies) on an 8V,16V or even 20V set up!
We are currently working on 06A/06B applications as well using this amazing set up and now kits just became easier.We also have the means to source any serpentine set up from the ABA ac & the uber rare non-ac.

_Quote, originally posted by *PACKAGES* »_
*ABF KIT - BASIC PACKAGE:*
Basic Kit includes: 
* Isaka 90A Alternator with 1 year warranty.THIS IS NOT REBUILT
* OEM VW ABF Alternator bracket 
*PRICE = $319US SHIPPED!*



*ABF KIT - PRO PACKAGE:*
Pro Kit includes: 
* Isaka 90A Alternator with 1 year warranty.THIS IS NOT REBUILT
* OEM VW ABF Alternator bracket 
* T6061 INA water pump pulley
* 6PK-903 Belt
*PRICE = $399US SHIPPED!*



*ABF KIT - PREMIUM PACKAGE:*
Premium Kit includes: 
* Isaka 90A Alternator with 1 year warranty.NEW,not rebuilt!
* OEM VW ABF Alternator bracket 
* INA Bolt kit to attech bracket to the block
* MKIV 1.8T Crankshaft accessory pulley w/ harmonic dampner
* spacer for crankshaft accessory pulley _*(customer MUST specify if use is either 8V engine or 16V engine)*_
* T6061 INA aluminum water pump pulley
* T6061 INA aluminum alternator pulley
* 6PK-903 Belt
*PRICE = $599US SHIPPED!*



*SERPENTINE PULLEY CONVERSION PACKAGE:*
Kit includes:
* NEW 06A Crankshaft Accessory Pulley w/ harmonic dampner
* Spacer (specify 8V or 16V)
* INA T6061 aluminum Water pump pulley
* INA T6061 aluminum Alternator pulley
*PRICE = $219US SHIPPED!*






*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please do not hesitate to ask us any questions.
Thanks










_Modified by INA at 7:32 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_to use this on a 2.0 16v, what crank pulley doI use??? aba, or a abf one???

ABF if you have,ABA if you dont mind machining the back end 5.9mm.If your bolting this onto a turbocharged engine then I recommend using the 1.9TD MKIII crank pulley.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_ok, just curious how that worked, I made the aba stuff work without modifying the pulley, just using a vr6 ps pulley on the waterpump, anda vr6 alt pulley on my alternator for the extra offset, and modified the bracket to hold the tensioning arm out 1/4" I really like this setup, have to think about if it would work with my 034 external crank trigger that, as the unmodded ABA crank pulley with ps pulley stuck the speed sensor wheel into the actual fender, so i went back into vbelt, but I hate that setup, looks sweet, have to think it over about the fitment. which ps pump bracketwould I use with that, a2 or aba, or either???

ABA
I am working on a serpentine set up that allows you to use the 034 trigger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_it's an incomplete work in progress, what in particualr would you like to see

The VR sensor bracket + the serpentine crankshaft pulley.
All IM's replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bump for the overpriced kit!


----------



## Special Case (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

bump, FnCK all the haters


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

IM sent pertaining to keeping PS system. Thanks.


----------



## Special Case (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

the only thing that would make this kit a better upgrade for a 16v is an aluminum pulley set........alternator, W/P, P/S, crank. 

bump


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

its still a great deal these are hard to come by and still cheaper then the used ones ive seen.














to INA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Special Case* »_the only thing that would make this kit a better upgrade for a 16v is an aluminum pulley set........alternator, W/P, P/S, crank. 

bump









3 for you coming right up!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Why the $50 price raise?


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif arrived today , thanks smokin deal on the 1.9 pulley.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_still interested in pics???

Pics of the trigger set up on the serpentine system?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_pics can be viewed here. let me know if u need different one. btw. that 1.9 td crank pulley doesn't clear the lower timing belt cover. 

Where?
I dont use creepspace...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

No wonder....you need the 1.9TD power steering pulley.The v-belt pulley's used on the v-belt system (9A,3A) are different than the ones used on the ABA & AZZ.
I have a 1.9TDI pulley infront of me with a 1.9TDi power steering pulley + the 034 adapter + the 034 trigger wheel and everything fits fine.I am pretty sure your power steering pulleys are not going to line up now like that.You need both power steering pulleys from the either the ABA or TDI.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Mk1 Alexander's set up...BALSS!


----------



## RedRocketMk2 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

how long did it take to recieve this setup after purchase?? I'm in Salt Lake city, Utah and in dier need of this setup being it's going through alternator belts like a mofo.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-Nation* »_









All PM's Replied to!


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1207997821218) (INA)*









I got mine in and running
Perfect for people who need a little more room running ITBs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It even charges better than my rebuilt bosch did (hitting 14v)
Thanks for the good deal


----------



## standard (Oct 17, 2001)

is the tdi pulley a direct fit for the serpentine swap? i have the kit already, but i used the 2.0 pulley milled.if your pulley is a direct fit, i need it. 2.0 16v nonturbo,


----------



## standard (Oct 17, 2001)

oh yeah thanks for your help


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (standard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *standard* »_is the tdi pulley a direct fit for the serpentine swap? i have the kit already, but i used the 2.0 pulley milled.if your pulley is a direct fit, i need it. 2.0 16v nonturbo, 

You dont like the milled pulley?


----------



## standard (Oct 17, 2001)

i have heard bad stories of it not being centered properly, if it is cool i'll use it if you recommend it


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (standard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *standard* »_i have heard bad stories of it not being centered properly, if it is cool i'll use it if you recommend it

If it was properly done I do not see why it would be a problem to run it.I do have pulley's but they are a little more than the advertised price as I need to update the website.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

stoked to get my setup installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

what material is the center hub of the crank pully made made of, I am looking for a serp crank pully set up made of steel so I can weld my trigger wheel directly to it.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

whats the price for the bracket ??


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (heyfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2SLoWGTI* »_what material is the center hub of the crank pully made made of, I am looking for a serp crank pully set up made of steel so I can weld my trigger wheel directly to it. 

You cant weld onto this pulley if you want to mount a trigger wheel onto it.My advice to get the set up from 034,contact me if you want 1.

_Quote, originally posted by *heyfu* »_whats the price for the bracket ??

Check your PM


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

just received mine this afternoon and am super-stoked!
i'm sure i'll be in for the TDi crank pulley and billet WP and alt pullies after we square-up for the rods and crank








and just to clarify... the PS pulleys all have to match correct??? ABA or TDi.
m.


_Modified by MA_XXX at 7:12 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (MA_XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MA_XXX* »_just received mine this afternoon and am super-stoked!
i'm sure i'll be in for the TDi crank pulley and billet WP and alt pullies after we square-up for the rods and crank








and just to clarify... the PS pulleys all have to match correct??? ABA or TDi.
m.

The PS pulley from both the ABA & TDI are the same Max so if you have those lieing around then you can use them.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

I need a conversion with A/C have or know where to get.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_I need a conversion with A/C have or know where to get. 

Your looking @ the ABA set up then.Thats the only set up that allows you to run AC.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (INA)*

I have an ABA engine complete in my garage would it be a simple pulley swap to make my 89 16V jetta (stock engine) turn a serpentine belt?
I do know the A/C compressor will need to have the serpentine pulley. 
The tri belt system is very annoying even when going over a puddle I get belt squeel (slippage).


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_I have an ABA engine complete in my garage would it be a simple pulley swap to make my 89 16V jetta (stock engine) turn a serpentine belt?
I do know the A/C compressor will need to have the serpentine pulley. 
The tri belt system is very annoying even when going over a puddle I get belt squeel (slippage). 

I know all too well about the annoying v-belts.If you have the ABA in your garage then grab the accessories off that and use them on the 16V engine.Thats the only way your going to retain serpentine and AC.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (INA)*

Thanks for the info. I'll post and document with pics of the conversion.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_Thanks for the info. I'll post and document with pics of the conversion.









heres a couple of mine








































the setup pretty well puts itself together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i like this bracket way better than the aba one


----------



## Ivanna Dub (May 13, 2008)

I have an 84 gti with AC and no p/s I want to upgrade my AC compressor with an ABA one. I guess I'm wondering what pulleys do I need? I have thought about upgrading my alternator too. Can you tell me what upgrades I need to make to the electrical system to go from 64a to 90-120a alt? Do you have an upgraded bracket that will work with the a/c pump? sorry if I missed a link that would answer my questions.
Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Ivanna Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ivanna Dub* »_I have an 84 gti with AC and no p/s I want to upgrade my AC compressor with an ABA one. I guess I'm wondering what pulleys do I need? I have thought about upgrading my alternator too. Can you tell me what upgrades I need to make to the electrical system to go from 64a to 90-120a alt? Do you have an upgraded bracket that will work with the a/c pump? sorry if I missed a link that would answer my questions.
Thanks 

The only set up that allows AC is the ABA set up.You will need to configure a belt system in order to get everything on 1 single serpentine belt.


----------



## Ivanna Dub (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Thanks for the info. can you tell me what the ABA setup includes? cost? 
Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Ivanna Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ivanna Dub* »_Thanks for the info. can you tell me what the ABA setup includes? cost? 
Thanks

I am not sure,you can search the MKIII classifieds to find a used set up for a decent price.


----------



## eurojolf (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $269US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

nice setup


----------



## Ivanna Dub (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Oh ok my fault I thought you had an ABA bracket setup as well. Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Ivanna Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ivanna Dub* »_Oh ok my fault I thought you had an ABA bracket setup as well. Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I do but to be quite honest people would rather pay for a USED unit as it is pretty much available state side than for a new one.


----------



## Sony487 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

i have a 2.0 16v that has on the crank a serp setup / a vbelt on the outside (from block) that vbelt is on the water pulley. The alt is in the stock location and serp. ready. I was wondering if i just get the aluminum alt & waterpump pulleys if i could elminate the stock tensioner & vbelt?? Could i keep the alt in stock location with this setup or do i need the bracket to move it? i'm going to try and find my cable for my camera cause i'm sure that would explain it alot better, just tryin to configure exactly what i need from your kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Sony487)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sony487* »_i have a 2.0 16v that has on the crank a serp setup / a vbelt on the outside (from block) that vbelt is on the water pulley. The alt is in the stock location and serp. ready. I was wondering if i just get the aluminum alt & waterpump pulleys if i could elminate the stock tensioner & vbelt?? Could i keep the alt in stock location with this setup or do i need the bracket to move it? i'm going to try and find my cable for my camera cause i'm sure that would explain it alot better, just tryin to configure exactly what i need from your kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks!

What set up are you running?Sounds to me like the ABA?
you can eliminate the V-belt with the water pump and alternator pulleys yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sony487 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

hey you said you had one kit left before you'd have to make more and it'd take a few weeks although i still have not heard from you about the kit, it's been over a week?? When is it shipping out to me, i was hoping to have this by this past weekend by the way you made it sound that you had everything ready to ship. If you could please let me know when it's going to get here that'd be great..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Sony487)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sony487* »_hey you said you had one kit left before you'd have to make more and it'd take a few weeks although i still have not heard from you about the kit, it's been over a week?? When is it shipping out to me, i was hoping to have this by this past weekend by the way you made it sound that you had everything ready to ship. If you could please let me know when it's going to get here that'd be great..

Please talk to me on aim.I have been dealing with a personal matter and have not been in front of the computer.
Thanks


----------



## can. rabbit (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Sony487)*

Whatever the problem might be Issam is a great seller and is true to his word. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Whatever the problem might be Issam is a great seller and is true to his word X2

Nas


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mad rallye)*

Allready fixed the issue.
I am sorry but these days I am so busy doing a million and 1 things that I cant reply to some of you asap.I really do try and many members on vortex can testify to this.








Whatever the case some eye Candy from master fabricator James Burlew (zornig) 

_Quote, originally posted by *Racecraft* »_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

I will testify that INA is good guy and very helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## slowest6 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (INA)*

any more kits availible?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_all PM's replied to.I will be doing a complete serpentine documentary in the coming weeks.
Thank you for the continued support of an awesome product.









if you need anymore pictures, let me know, ill have my car back at the shop within a week or two


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
if you need anymore pictures, let me know, ill have my car back at the shop within a week or two









ABOUT TIME!
500hp?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
ABOUT TIME!
500hp?
















not yet
the vband stainless exhaust and dumptube are allllmost done


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_







not yet
the vband stainless exhaust and dumptube are allllmost done

20 mins later...
Is it done yet?


----------



## adambll (Jul 4, 2006)

would you sell the alt bracket separately?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
20 mins later...
Is it done yet?

well, its back at the shop now.... im about ready for it to just be finished though haha this is taking FOREVER







im ready to stop spending money on it, and start driving it now...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Hope everyone had an amazing Thanks Giving!









_Quote »_
We have now reduced the price of the crankshaft serpentine pulley kit to *$115US SHIPPED*.Kit consists of:
* Brand new OEM 1.8T Crankshaft pulley
* Spacer for correct offset








No more buying cracked up old ABA pulleys


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Quick couple of questions for you: I have a 9a and am converting to a serp belt and will be retaining the PS, but no AC. 
I have the ABA bracket and alt, and have a vr water pump pulley in the mail. 
1) is there a way to get the PS pump in on the serp system?
2) if so, which crank pulley and PS pulley do you suggest?
To me it doesn't look as if you can keep the PS with the serp set up. Hopefully you will tell me that I'm wrong.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Santa Says HI...the North Pole is cold









_Quote »_
*****







CHRISTMAS SPECIAL







*****
* NEW 06A Crankshaft Accessory Pulley
* Spacer (specify 8V or 16V)
* INA T6061 aluminum Water pump pulley
* INA T6061 aluminum Alternator pulley
*ALL FOR $199US SHIPPED!!*











_Quote, originally posted by *badboyripper* »_Quick couple of questions for you: I have a 9a and am converting to a serp belt and will be retaining the PS, but no AC. 
I have the ABA bracket and alt, and have a vr water pump pulley in the mail. 
1) is there a way to get the PS pump in on the serp system?
2) if so, which crank pulley and PS pulley do you suggest?
To me it doesn't look as if you can keep the PS with the serp set up. Hopefully you will tell me that I'm wrong.









1. There is no way to get the PS pump pulley onto the serp system without a custom bracket.We are developing this now.
2. The crank pulley will always be serpentine and you can buy the one we have listed.That will work for whatever combination you want.


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
2. The crank pulley will always be serpentine and you can buy the one we have listed.That will work for whatever combination you want.

Does your crank pulley have the v belt piece to it so I can run my PS?


----------



## lostwabbit (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

i have a 2.0 16v that i plan to turbo, and i read in your form that you recomend a tdi crank pulley. do you sell this item? if so how much ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (lostwabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badboyripper* »_
Does your crank pulley have the v belt piece to it so I can run my PS?

No,you have to modify yours for now.I just got a whole box of PS accessories from all across the board so I am going to be making aluminum V-blet pulleys for the power steering so that they work with the crank.The crank pulley I have choosen is IMHO the best OEM piece on the market.
It has a nice NEW harmonic damper in it.Perfect for whatever you want to do.

_Quote, originally posted by *lostwabbit* »_i have a 2.0 16v that i plan to turbo, and i read in your form that you recomend a tdi crank pulley. do you sell this item? if so how much ?

We no longer sell the TDI MKIII pulley due to its difficulty to source at an affordable price ($350US+ @ dealer).The MKIV pulley has a similar harmonic dampner and We recommend it to anyone running a turbocharger or supercharger.
We are running a christmas special of $199US for all 3 pulleys.You will need to convert to either an ABA or ABF serpentine set up.


----------



## gtidubboy (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

ok so say i were to be in germany..... which ABF parts would i need to 
source? part numbers?
-no a/c
-keeping P/S


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (gtidubboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidubboy* »_ok so say i were to be in germany..... which ABF parts would i need to 
source? part numbers?
-no a/c
-keeping P/S

Any yard should have an ABF bracket and alternator.More than likely the crankshaft accessory pulley will be cracked up.


----------



## gtidubboy (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_More than likely the crankshaft accessory pulley will be cracked up.

the crank accy pulley? meaning crank pulley, or an accy pully?
and is this the correct bracket?
its a Q.... is this different than the AD?
 Ebay Link


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (gtidubboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidubboy* »_
the crank accy pulley? meaning crank pulley, or an accy pully?
and is this the correct bracket?
its a Q.... is this different than the AD?
 Ebay Link 

Yes the crank pulley meaning the accessory pulley (the pulley that drives the accessories).
That bracket is the correct bracket.By the time you box them up and bring them across they cost over $100
BTDT...but good for someone who is allready there.


----------



## gtidubboy (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Yes the crank pulley meaning the accessory pulley (the pulley that drives the accessories).
That bracket is the correct bracket.By the time you box them up and bring them across they cost over $100
BTDT...but good for someone who is allready there.









yea ill be coming home for xmas and bringing it with me.... so shipping is no problem.... i just need the part numbers....
i read earlier the correct part number ended in AD... that ebaz auction is a Q-ending part num. is it still correct......?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (gtidubboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidubboy* »_
yea ill be coming home for xmas and bringing it with me.... so shipping is no problem.... i just need the part numbers....
i read earlier the correct part number ended in AD... that ebaz auction is a Q-ending part num. is it still correct......?









the ebay auction is the correct part you need


----------



## gtidubboy (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

ok so i looked around a bit and it seems that munich is lacking in the junkyard dept. what other motors can i get my pullys off of? i bought the bracket ebay style, and will prolly get the alt there as well...
but if i could come accross another alt, what should it be? and the pullys?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sooooooo. i happen to have some spare time today to turn wrench on my drag rabbit. and today i installed this kit. i was running a very custom, electric water pump and 16 volt no-alternator setup on my drag rabbit this season. but charging up between rounds is a hassle. so i had to find another solution. i have been talking with Issam about this setup for awhile now, and finally did it.
the parts he sent me are without equal. the machining, everything was perfect.
i chose to go the route of the spacer and the MK4 06A balancer. i have a couple of those so it was easier/cheaper for me. and the motor is an AEB hybrid in a MK1 rabbit. right now its over 550 WHP, but who is counting? it runs a low 11 sec 1/4 mile, and that is with the tires spinning for 2/3rds of the track, and traps 130's.
enough of the selfish banter, on with the pictures. everyone likes those.... haha.
PARTZ:








cute little spacer installed on the crank pulley, with the 06A 1.8T balancer.








the water pump assembly with the optional VR6 aluminum water pump pulley
















and the setup mounted, belted, adjusted, and ready to rock. here is a few different views for this. and yes, i do have a pink motor. when you run what i do, and have power like i do, you can rock that with no recourse. until you can beat me, you have not much to say.
and yes, the most powerful MK1 Rabbit GTI in the whole entire PNW rocks INA alternator kit. also, some other parts from Issam, like the BF tubular manifold, AGN smoothie valve cover, some 034 tidbits as well, etc.
and for what its worth, the whole new race motor bottom end is being put together by INA.... but that is a post on its own.








































notice, plenty of clearance for the 007 Largeport manifold....


----------



## Sony487 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Are u still running your christmas special?







i wish i saw that earlier! if not let me know the price of that total.
* NEW 06A Crankshaft Accessory Pulley
* Spacer (specify 8V or 16V)
* INA T6061 aluminum Water pump pulley
* INA T6061 aluminum Alternator pulley

thankss


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Never knew you could get that fancy vr wp pulley.
Hum.....
good to know that is available.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Never knew you could get that fancy vr wp pulley.
Hum.....
good to know that is available.


Everyday it is something new


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_

the water pump assembly with the optional VR6 aluminum water pump pulley










I want that to be ribbed..
got one?
make one?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dub tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub tek* »_
I want that to be ribbed..
got one?
make one?



Mr.Antisocial...HI!
I can make one for you.
Email me


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Mr.Antisocial...HI!
I can make one for you.
Email me

also a request for Ic and some misc BS 
waiting for tax return 
ill get @ ya...


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

im sent


----------



## Sony487 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

sent PM. thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Ok I have decided that I am going to write the serpentine conversion FAQ thread and I am going to be placing it in the MKI Golf & Jetta forum as the members of id=11 have been nothing but awesome to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

All pm's responded to! Clean up your engine bay and get rid of those nasty tensioners! Don't be shy to contact me with any questions or to purchase a kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroMKII (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** ([email protected])*

I am building a 1.8 16V for my MKII. I have p/s but no a/c, have you designed a kit to make the p/s work on the serpentine system? If not, how do you make it work? Prices for the above would be great.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (EuroMKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroMKII* »_I am building a 1.8 16V for my MKII. I have p/s but no a/c, have you designed a kit to make the p/s work on the serpentine system? If not, how do you make it work? Prices for the above would be great. 

There is no readily kit available that will allow you to run PS ,water pump & ALT on the same belt.We are working on a set up right now so check back in a couple of weeks when I update the FAQ


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (EuroMKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroMKII* »_I am building a 1.8 16V for my MKII. I have p/s but no a/c, how do you make it work? 

with a serp belt for w/p and alt, you could use a v-belt that only drives the p/s pump using factory parts, or use an electric pump. :shrug:


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (Pete O. Arguelles)*

PM'd


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_PM'd









Replied!


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Ok,
I need the serpentine setup NOW, or I have to find another serpentine alternative. Mine snapped a bolt and has ruined V-Belt hardware







. It is a daily driver (150 m per day) and I am losing money driving other cars







. Can you deliver soon, or do I look for another serpentine source?
1.9 TD AAZ with AC, powersteering in a 1981 VW MK1 pickup.
Wayne


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

do you sell the waterpump and alt pully by them selves


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (greyjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyjetta* »_do you sell the waterpump and alt pully by them selves

yes we do
AND we are 1 day shipping from Toronto
Send me a PM with what you need


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

im sent


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (greyjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyjetta* »_im sent

replied


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Hey guys,
we are doing a batch of Anodized black this week AND we now have alternator pulley's available for all the drag racers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk216v (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Incredible setup Issam. I'll definitely be getting this from you to go along with my TWM ITB's!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (mk216v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk216v* »_Incredible setup Issam. I'll definitely be getting this from you to go along with my TWM ITB's!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anytime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by INA at 2:31 AM 6-7-2009_


----------



## jijohans (Jan 18, 2004)

Do you have any ideas how to mount this on a 9A engine with v-belt servo and 034 trigger wheel?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jijohans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jijohans* »_Do you have any ideas how to mount this on a 9A engine with v-belt servo and 034 trigger wheel?

That would be a custom set up.Basically we make you a new mount for the trigger wheel and a new spacer that will basically integrate a PS pulley into the system.
email me for further details. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jijohans (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
There is no readily kit available that will allow you to run PS ,water pump & ALT on the same belt.We are working on a set up right now so check back in a couple of weeks when I update the FAQ









Any progress on this?Pictures? Think this is what I need.On a 9A engine in a B4 80Q with turbo and welded AAN intake.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (jijohans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jijohans* »_
Any progress on this?Pictures? Think this is what I need.On a 9A engine in a B4 80Q with turbo and welded AAN intake.

OHHH!!
PICS ASAP!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

What if you're running a smaller underdrive crank pulley? Will you need a new smaller belt or will there be enough play in the tensioning system to handle it?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (vdubxcrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubxcrew* »_What if you're running a smaller underdrive crank pulley? Will you need a new smaller belt or will there be enough play in the tensioning system to handle it?

You will need a smaller belt.
Besides I do not recommend running underdrive crank pulleys.They do more harm than good.


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

been running a complete underdrive pulley kit on my VR6 for almost 5 years now and absolutely no problems. Several others here been running em for a decade and no problems. Is there a part number you can give me for a smaller belt.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (vdubxcrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubxcrew* »_been running a complete underdrive pulley kit on my VR6 for almost 5 years now and absolutely no problems. Several others here been running em for a decade and no problems. 

consider yourself lucky.Almost every high output motor I know that ran a "lightened" crankshaft accessory pulley ended up in the rebuild department.

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubxcrew* »_
Is there a part number you can give me for a smaller belt.

Maybe a 6PK-850
try that.


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

PM'd.


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Woa woa woa... Did I just see a mention to the extent that you sell ITB setups for the 16v, or am I seeing things? Im poking around right now to update my scirocco, this alt kit would be nice; plus if I can grab my ITB's from you as well, well that's just cherry!








PM back yeah?


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*









harmonic balancer vs solid pulley


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*





























$2200!?!?!? For that much I will go with USRT ITB setup, unless of course you could slide some saving down my way if I were to buy the alt kit and ITB setup....


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (Pablo_san2)*

Just installed my ABF kit I bought from Issam! Looks great! Can't wait until the car will actually run! 
Pics... Sorry for my crappy 5 year old sony cybershot. 
Old and busted...
















New Hottness


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (VdubyaVR6)*

I am going to start including the bolts for the water pump & crank pulley in the near future.
Stuff looks great as always chief!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

please tell me these kits will still be available this winter when I've got my motor out haha. planning a 16vT build & I am definitely sold on one of these kits.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

awesome man! im pumped haha


----------



## mekadon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Issam give me a call, 786 371 6838.
Kameka


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxedoutr34 (Oct 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

email sent


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (mekadon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mekadon* »_Issam give me a call, 786 371 6838.
Kameka

Issam isn't a real person. He's a robot that only talks in binary.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_
Issam isn't a real person. He's a robot that only talks in binary.


----------



## tonseth (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

got mine, can't wait to finish the engine so I can install it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

PM sent. I need a spacer for my crank pulley. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Need tracking number please.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (cyclops594)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclops594* »_Need tracking number please.

Emailed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Been well over 2 weeks now(paid on the 15th of last month) & I am still waiting on this 16v serp spacer. 
What is going on? Put another in the mail or something, I will return the other if 2 show up.
Like I mentioned via PM, which you have not responded to, I need this spacer so I can get my serp swap on my 16v, so I can pull & 
mail out my OEM NON A/C 16v set up to the guy I traded with. I hate to bring it in here like this, but you know I have been waiting.
This really should not have taken this long.

_Modified by cyclops594 at 8:31 PM 3-5-2010_


_Modified by cyclops594 at 8:32 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (cyclops594)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclops594* »_Been well over 2 weeks now(paid on the 15th of last month) & I am still waiting on this 16v serp spacer. 
What is going on? Put another in the mail or something, I will return the other if 2 show up.
Like I mentioned via PM, which you have not responded to, I need this spacer so I can get my serp swap on my 16v, so I can pull & 
mail out my OEM NON A/C 16v set up to the guy I traded with. I hate to bring it in here like this, but you know I have been waiting.
This really should not have taken this long.

Sorry I was out of town on business for a couple of days. I will send one express on Monday for you. Give me a call on Monday before 4.30 pm if it has now shown up by then. 
Sorry about that but it usually does not take this long from Ontario to you.


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (INA)*

In the mail?


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (cyclops594)*

Am I going to recieve the spacer I paid for or not? Have a response for me,
outside of "I will deal with it Monday"? This is completely unprofessional man.
I need my spacer in the mail
or
I will need a refund & the specs so I can find someone who can cut & drill this out for me. I will not spill your "secret" spacer info. I just want to
swap out set up's & complete a long overdue transaction.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (cyclops594)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclops594* »_In the mail?

I supplied you with a tracking # for this spacer over 2 weeks ago. How is this unprofressional on our part?
I shipped it out on the 19th and this is what the tracking # says:
2010/02/27	14:39
International shipment has arrived in the destination country
I will call Canadapost today and find out what is going on. Check your email.


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (cyclops594)*

I want my money back!!!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (cyclops594)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclops594* »_I want my money back!!!!









We shipped you the product! Kindly check your PM.


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_








We shipped you the product! Kindly check your PM.









Whatever man. This was the most frustrating & drawn out transaction ever!!!
I still haven't recieved the goddamn thing & I am still gunna pay someone
else to make me a spacer, because I don't want your piece on my car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (cyclops594)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclops594* »_








Whatever man. This was the most frustrating & drawn out transaction ever!!!
I still haven't recieved the goddamn thing & I am still gunna pay someone
else to make me a spacer, because I don't want your piece on my car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


I am sorry to hear that but how is you not recieving a package our mistake?We shipped your package and supplied you with the tracking #. We have company policy's to adhere to in the event that the customer is not satisfied. If you wanted another spacer overnighted then we could have arranged that but I am not going to overnight you a spacer because you did not get yours within your time frame.
Sorry but I am sure you are not seeing where we are coming from.
I really hope you enjoy your kit.


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (INA)*

Ahahahahaha! This is comedy.


----------



## mk216v (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (cyclops594)*

Please take it to IM or email, thx!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for great products.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (mk216v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk216v* »_Please take it to IM or email, thx!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for great products.

Thank You


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THA ... (mk216v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk216v* »_Please take it to IM or email, thx!


Like we haven't been doing this.
Like I said Issam...stop PM'ing me. I am done. You will
be notified when your spacer is in the mail.
Keep my money. Keep your spacer. I don't care any longer.



_Modified by cyclops594 at 7:55 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

will this work with a 1.6l n/a diesel motor?
looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sin bar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sin bar* »_will this work with a 1.6l n/a diesel motor?
looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yes it will
do you have a wide or narrow belt timing belt?


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Ok...Issam, I would first off like to thank you for over-nighting
another spacer after you contacted me the other night & realized that
it had now been 40 days since payment.
I did infact recieved it today, all looks spot on it does what it needs to do also.
Strangely enough...& I kid you not...I recieved the first spacer about 2 hours later from my mail man.









A truely bizarre event. I had to laugh. My neighbor thought I was crazy.
With all that said & all the BS aside. Thank you.
I will take the other to the post office tomorrow & return it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclops594)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclops594* »_Ok...Issam, I would first off like to thank you for over-nighting
another spacer after you contacted me the other night & realized that
it had now been 40 days since payment.
I did infact recieved it today, all looks spot on it does what it needs to do also.
Strangely enough...& I kid you not...I recieved the first spacer about 2 hours later from my mail man.









A truely bizarre event. I had to laugh. My neighbor thought I was crazy.
With all that said & all the BS aside. Thank you.
I will take the other to the post office tomorrow & return it.

LOL
I knew that was going to happen!!
I will NEVER use Canadapost shipping for domestic packages AGAIN!


----------



## billdapart (Jun 2, 2004)

Issam, I have your kit on my 16v cabby and I love it! I just bought another used from a friend for my mk2 and I want to retain the power steering. From what I have read I will just need the p/s pump and pulley from a mk3 aba engine, is that correct?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (billdapart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billdapart* »_Issam, I have your kit on my 16v cabby and I love it! I just bought another used from a friend for my mk2 and I want to retain the power steering. From what I have read I will just need the p/s pump and pulley from a mk3 aba engine, is that correct?

That is correct.
I am working on a kit right now as well that will allow this so you wont need to source any parts from anywhere else.


----------



## billdapart (Jun 2, 2004)

You wouldn't by chance know what size belt I need to complete the setup would you?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (billdapart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billdapart* »_You wouldn't by chance know what size belt I need to complete the setup would you?









Well its going to be the same belt - 6PK-894
for the v-belt I dont know.


----------



## billdapart (Jun 2, 2004)

oh, i thought that the p/s pump would be run by serpentine also..


----------



## EuroMKII (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (billdapart)*

The MKIII 2.0 still runs off of a V-belt for the P/S, didn't see P/S run off of a serpentine belt until the MKIV. If I remember right, I think there is a kit in the works to change this?


----------



## TaterSalad (Jan 25, 2005)

hello i am a sourcing parts for a manual rack and want to remove the a/c at the same time. my alt is still good i just want the brackets,belt and pulleys is that the $216 kit? i am kinda confused sorry for the silly question thank you!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (EuroMKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroMKII* »_The MKIII 2.0 still runs off of a V-belt for the P/S, didn't see P/S run off of a serpentine belt until the MKIV. If I remember right, I think there is a kit in the works to change this? 

There is a kit in the works but until I can find a good source for casting that does not break the bank then I do not see it happening anytime soon. There is an OEM kit that uses the water pump , alternator & PS pump all on 1 bracket but that has proven difficult to make work.

_Quote, originally posted by *TaterSalad* »_hello i am a sourcing parts for a manual rack and want to remove the a/c at the same time. my alt is still good i just want the brackets,belt and pulleys is that the $216 kit? i am kinda confused sorry for the silly question thank you!

This will not work for you. You need the alternator from our kit.


----------



## TaterSalad (Jan 25, 2005)

ah so which kit do i need?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TaterSalad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaterSalad* »_ah so which kit do i need?

The $599 USD kit.
send me a PM when you are ready.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (INA)*

Just ordered my kit (abf bracket, alternator, waterpump pulley, belt) as well as a fluidampr and the proper spacer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** ABF Adjustable alternator set -up - CHEAPER THAN EVER - $319US SHIPPED! *** (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_Just ordered my kit (abf bracket, alternator, waterpump pulley, belt) as well as a fluidampr and the proper spacer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks so much for the continued support Derek


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow! Just ordered my kit----- 
Thanks for a quick response.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

deeeGLI said:


> Wow! Just ordered my kit-----
> Thanks for a quick response.


 Anytime 
thank you!


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

Just got all the parts to my kit in the mail today. 

I just want to say screw UPS for losing my parts and thanks Issam for taking care of me. 

:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the support Jonathan


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied to. 
Thank You VWVortex and its members for supporting our product for the last 4 years. To date we have successfully sold over 300 of these kits both in North America and around the globe. 
I know I have been promising you guys a write up for the FAQ but I have been extremely busy. I promise I will complete it before the end of the year


----------



## Snatcher (Apr 3, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Love your name!:laugh:


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

"quote">hello i am a sourcing parts for a manual rack and want to remove the a/c at the same time. my alt is still good i just want the brackets,belt and pulleys is that the $216 kit? i am kinda confused sorry for the silly question thank you! 

This will not work for you. You need the alternator from our kit." 

So you can't just unbolt the alternator pulley and replace it with the one you provide? Is the shaft not the right length? thanks. This would be on a '92 8V engine with plans for an ABA bottom end in the works.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MDVDuber said:


> So you can't just unbolt the alternator pulley and replace it with the one you provide? Is the shaft not the right length? thanks. This would be on a '92 8V engine with plans for an ABA bottom end in the works.


 Unfortunately no.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Starting Friday Decemeber 17th until December 23rd we will be offering 10% off our kits so for those of you who are looking forward to Christmas had better gear up for this!:biggrinsanta::snowcool:
*ABF KIT - BASIC PACKAGE:
REGULAR PRICE = $319US SHIPPED!
CHRISTMAS SPECIAL = $287.10 USD SHIPPED*

*ABF KIT - PRO PACKAGE:
REGULAR PRICE = $399US SHIPPED!
CHRISTMAS SPECIAL = $359.10 USD SHIPPED*

*ABF KIT - PREMIUM PACKAGE:
REGULAR PRICE = $599US SHIPPED!
CHRISTMAS SPECIAL = $539.10 USD SHIPPED*


----------



## Preen59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome kit. I'd definitely recommend it. 

Here's some pics of it fitted to mine..



































I modified the bracket to suit the KR block a little better..


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 4, 2007)

any luck for the power steering bunch yet?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TheReverend said:


> any luck for the power steering bunch yet?


without converting to the ABA basket there isnt going to be much luck. I have tried working with the stock 9A stuff but it is so problematic.

As most of you know though, we were looking into casting a whole new bracket that would allow you to run P/S , A/C & Alternator all on one accessory. After debating it , the cost to do such a conversion would be MORE than converting to a MKIV 06A 2.0 block so we scratched the project.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Taking a minute from this holiday break to whore out Chris Preen's gorgeous ABF kit with his own custom modification to the bracket. Good show Chris!:biggrinsanta:



Preen59 said:


>


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

Pardom my asking, but which kit is the above one? The Premium Package?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DjBij099 said:


> Pardom my asking, but which kit is the above one? The Premium Package?


That is the Premium Package.:thumbup:


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

INA said:


> *****
> THIS THREAD IS NOT OLD - JUST RECYCLED!!! SAVE WEBSPACE!!!
> *****
> *****
> ...


 Issam, does this kit work on an 1.8T AEB engine? I have a feeling that your answer is "No", but just want to make sure.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

un1ko said:


> Issam, does this kit work on an 1.8T AEB engine? I have a feeling that your answer is "No", but just want to make sure.


 It does


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

you have pm, i did not get all my parts in mail i need this fixed asap!!!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

rubber-side-down said:


> you have pm, i did not get all my parts in mail i need this fixed asap!!!!


Called you this morning. Sorry we do not have anyone on staff on the weekends (your call was forwarded to my cell phone). You should be receiving 2 boxes. (we ship the alternators separate now to avoid any damages to them).

:thumbup:


----------



## 87dailyjetta (Jan 16, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## willardsteeze (Jun 8, 2009)

I've got a 90A alternator and bracket (with tensioner) from a VR6 motor that I want to use for a serpentine conversion on my 2.0L 9A-code 16v motor. I'm completely removing the air-conditioning, but I want to retain power steering if possible.

Can I get by with the Serpentine Conversion package (aside from the ABA p/s pump and pulley)?

Thanks in advance! This is a great-looking product! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

87dailyjetta said:


> PM sent.


Replied


willardsteeze said:


> I've got a 90A alternator and bracket (with tensioner) from a VR6 motor that I want to use for a serpentine conversion on my 2.0L 9A-code 16v motor. I'm completely removing the air-conditioning, but I want to retain power steering if possible.
> 
> Can I get by with the Serpentine Conversion package (aside from the ABA p/s pump and pulley)?
> 
> Thanks in advance! This is a great-looking product! :thumbup::thumbup:


The VR6 (AAA) and ABA alternators have the same foot prints so you can use that alternator with the ABA accessory pulley.
Sounds to me like all you would need is the ABA power steering set up and our pulley kit (219 USD).


----------



## willardsteeze (Jun 8, 2009)

Best news I've heard in a long time!! Thanks for the quick reply! :beer:

I'm swapping motors in my 16v soon, so I might as well get the serpentine set-up working too. Be on the lookout for an order :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

willardsteeze said:


> Best news I've heard in a long time!! Thanks for the quick reply! :beer:
> 
> I'm swapping motors in my 16v soon, so I might as well get the serpentine set-up working too. Be on the lookout for an order :thumbup:


 No worries
thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTiDubster (Apr 25, 2001)

*Serpentine on 9a*

Is there an option to run A/C, Alt and Water Pump with a serpentine? I wouldn't mind PS, but it is very optional. Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GTiDubster said:


> Is there an option to run A/C, Alt and Water Pump with a serpentine? I wouldn't mind PS, but it is very optional. Thanks


Unfortunately not possible to run A/C alternator & Water pump on the same belt currently


----------



## T-Giv (Mar 14, 2011)

Just ordered mine! Very easy to order and INA is very easy to deal with! Will post some pics of my setup when it arrives!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

T-Giv said:


> Just ordered mine! Very easy to order and INA is very easy to deal with! Will post some pics of my setup when it arrives!


:thumbup::heart:


----------



## T-Giv (Mar 14, 2011)

Not sure if everything is okay over at INA Engineering but I only received the alternator from my kit in the mail and have sent Issam 4 different emails now trying to see what is going on with the rest of my kit. I hope something didn't happen to him.....


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

It took some time when I ordered mine and everything arrived seperately. :thumbup:


----------



## T-Giv (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply I was getting worried. I will now stop bothering INA so much and patiently wait for my parts. :beer:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

PintSized said:


> It took some time when I ordered mine and everything arrived seperately. :thumbup:


Same here.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

T-Giv said:


> Not sure if everything is okay over at INA Engineering but I only received the alternator from my kit in the mail and have sent Issam 4 different emails now trying to see what is going on with the rest of my kit. I hope something didn't happen to him.....


Replied to your email this morning. Sorry for the late response.:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

INA said:


> All PM's Replied to.
> Thank You VWVortex and its members for supporting our product for the last 4 years. To date we have successfully sold over 300 of these kits both in North America and around the globe.
> I know I have been promising you guys a write up for the FAQ but I have been extremely busy. I promise I will complete it before the end of the year


More than a Year later and today we have hit another mildstone.
KIT #0500 has left INA! We have now adapted the ABF kits to work on everything from Toyota's to early Diesel VW's to late 2.0 FSI Timing belt motors (2005+).

...simply amazing. 

edit:
Thanks for all your support over the last few years. Means alot to us:thumbup::beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

PintSized said:


> It took some time when I ordered mine and everything arrived seperately. :thumbup:


When we do runs of pulley's we do them in run's of 50 at a time. We get some companies buying say 20 alt and 20 H20 pulley's.
I am doing my absolute best to make sure these kits are always on the shelves ready to go but the brackets are becoming extremely difficult to source.
Working on casting up a 2 versions now
one without an integrated PS pump bracket and one with!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## T-Giv (Mar 14, 2011)

So that means mine is on the way! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

T-Giv said:


> So that means mine is on the way! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


yes sir!
Thank you so much for the support Ty!


----------



## T-Giv (Mar 14, 2011)

DUDE you put down the wrong information regarding my address. I just got the email from DHL and it definitely is not heading to the right place. Is there a way that you can contact DHL and get it corrected?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

T-Giv said:


> DUDE you put down the wrong information regarding my address. I just got the email from DHL and it definitely is not heading to the right place. Is there a way that you can contact DHL and get it corrected?


Its corrected Tyler.
Caught it before you posted :thumbup:


----------



## T-Giv (Mar 14, 2011)

You are on your freakin' game! Can't wait to get my car running again. Pics up as soon as I get my surprise in the mail. :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Anodized Black & Anodized Clear kits are now back in stock fully.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## Matty_cupra16v (Jan 21, 2012)

Ive been looking at this kit and was wondering what parts i would need?

I have an ABF in a Seat Ibiza and want to delete the A.C and drop the alternator to clear I.T.Bs

thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Matty_cupra16v said:


> Ive been looking at this kit and was wondering what parts i would need?
> 
> I have an ABF in a Seat Ibiza and want to delete the A.C and drop the alternator to clear I.T.Bs
> 
> thanks


Replied to your email Matt :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Chan (Mar 7, 2006)

Placed my order and a day and a half later I had the kit. Was expecting a long wait. Went right in with no problems.


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1SlyGTI (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome setup for us "All 16v'ers". Don't lose this thread!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Issam, 

Is it possible to run everything (pas, water pump, alt, a/c) on serp with the aba setup or does the pas need to stay on the old v-belt? 

block is a KR.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thegave said:


> Hey Issam,
> 
> Is it possible to run everything (pas, water pump, alt, a/c) on serp with the aba setup or does the pas need to stay on the old v-belt?
> 
> block is a KR.


 Hey, 
Unfortunately in the serpentine belt world with the older KR | PL | 9A \ ABF motors you can only pick one for serpentine. Power steering or A/C. You can not have both. 
The only way to get a serpentine set up for both Alternator / AC & power steering is by converting to an 06A 2.0 8V block and running with those accessories. It is alot more involved than people wish to do but it is the future.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*9A serpentine Conversion*

Hi, I bought the ABF serpentine setup with the ABF spring adjustable Alternator with Harmonic balanced pulley and VR6 water pump pulley and belt. I originally bought for the 1.8 PL motor and now have built a Bubble block 9A motor and the bracket doesn't seem like it will line up anywhere at the top and it would be in the way of the water neck. Bummer! My new motor is also going 16V Turbo so I saw that you have a different pulley for this setup. Please help!


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

Preen59 said:


> Awesome kit. I'd definitely recommend it.
> 
> Here's some pics of it fitted to mine..


 that is nice!!! 

is this abf serp kit still for sale???


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

markeysscirocco said:


> Hi, I bought the ABF serpentine setup with the ABF spring adjustable Alternator with Harmonic balanced pulley and VR6 water pump pulley and belt. I originally bought for the 1.8 PL motor and now have built a Bubble block 9A motor and the bracket doesn't seem like it will line up anywhere at the top and it would be in the way of the water neck. Bummer! My new motor is also going 16V Turbo so I saw that you have a different pulley for this setup. Please help!


 Hey 
did you receive the 16V or 8V crankshaft pulley from us? Do you have images you can post up? 



mpr3ssiv said:


> that is nice!!!
> 
> is this abf serp kit still for sale???


 Yes these units are still for sale.


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

INA said:


> Hey
> did you receive the 16V or 8V crankshaft pulley from us? Do you have images you can post up?
> 
> 
> Yes these units are still for sale.


i was planning on going webers like the picture down below










but do you know if there is any clearance in adding a 36-1 trigger wheel on the crank pulley? im going megajolt for spark that is why im asking, maybe you have a kit for that?


----------



## t16vtricks (Feb 6, 2006)

i have a 1988 vw scirocco 16v need to know my options on serpentine belt conversion kits and price


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

INA said:


> Hey,
> Unfortunately in the serpentine belt world with the older KR | PL | 9A \ ABF motors you can only pick one for serpentine. Power steering or A/C. You can not have both.
> The only way to get a serpentine set up for both Alternator / AC & power steering is by converting to an 06A 2.0 8V block and running with those accessories. It is alot more involved than people wish to do but it is the future.


So if I ditched the belt-driven PS pump for an electric one could I run serp with ac?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

mpr3ssiv said:


> but do you know if there is any clearance in adding a 36-1 trigger wheel on the crank pulley? im going megajolt for spark that is why im asking, maybe you have a kit for that?


Really depends on the crankshaft pulley you run.


t16vtricks said:


> i have a 1988 vw scirocco 16v need to know my options on serpentine belt conversion kits and price


Basically you need the full kit as you have all v-belts currently.


thegave said:


> So if I ditched the belt-driven PS pump for an electric one could I run serp with ac?


Only if you run some form of an idler to get full wrap around the water pump.


----------

